# .204 Ruger.



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone know where to get reloading info on the .204 Ruger? :sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

try Hodgdon's reloading data, i took a quick peak and they have a bunch of data. 

[url=http://data.hodgdon.com/cartridge_load.asp]http://data.hodgdon.com/cartridge_load.asp

just do a search for 204 ruger reload data you'll come up with a few.

xdeano


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks. I haven't had time to look at the data yet, but it looks like there is quite a bit.

:sniper:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

What the ****? I just found out you can't get factory velocities from a 204 with reloads? It looks like the best you can do at home is about 150-200 fps less than factory ammo velocities. I guess I am going to go with a 22-250. I can reload for the 22-250 for somewhere around 35 cents per shot at max loads/velocity. To get max velocity out of the 204 ruger I would have to buy factory ammo at 80 cents per shot or more. I don't think so. :-?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Take a look at several different reloading data sources. Hodgdon is one of the more conservative reloading sites, at least in the calibers I have.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeah, I did some more research and found some better data, but still nothing that was very close to the 4225 or so that Hornady claims with their factory ammo.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I have been working some loads for accuracy which does not mean the fastest. I shot 27.1 grains of h322 and it gave 4082. The book says the top load for hs322 is 27.7. So I think over 4000 is definetly doable. I have only tried 3 of many powders. I have hunted/shot enough to know that fastest is seldom best. I would rather have a bit slower bullet and better groups. KNowing your typical shot range and developing the load for that distance may provide a better medium. Good luck.


----------



## BobHAJ (Sep 12, 2004)

I heard that this is because factory loads are using some proprietary powder that is not available to the public.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

MOGLEY said:


> I have been working some loads for accuracy which does not mean the fastest. I shot 27.1 grains of h322 and it gave 4082. The book says the top load for hs322 is 27.7. So I think over 4000 is definetly doable. I have only tried 3 of many powders. I have hunted/shot enough to know that fastest is seldom best. I would rather have a bit slower bullet and better groups. KNowing your typical shot range and developing the load for that distance may provide a better medium. Good luck.


I agree with you 100%. I would rather sacrifice speed for accuracy. However, why not try for it all. Sometimes the most accurate loads are the fastest loads. Also, every gun is different, so I never assume that the velocity in my gun is the same as what I see in the books. I have one gun that for whatever reason, is about 300 fps slower than what I find in my books. I also have another that is about 200-250 fps faster than info I find in the books. There are no absolutes, just good places to start, and good things to hope for.


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Here's a link to the post I made a little over a year ago about my .204 reloading experience.

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtop ... ht=#207556


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Good data. Thanks for sending me the link, but I went with the 22-250. It has virtually the same trajectory and I hope to beat book velocities with good groups.

I just got the scope put on today. I think it looks great! I'm going to see if I can find a site for pictures and try and put one here. I am not quite sure how that works though.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Did it work? I guess it did.  :sniper:


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

nhunter...I searched for a new gun and came to the .223 and the .204, and discovered the same thing as you did...that sadly the factory figures are much higher than the figs from the load data for the .204. I stuck with the .223 and can get very close to the same velocity with 35 grain and 40 grain projectiles as the .204 does with 32 & 40 grain offerings. 204 may have a slight edge, but this only really matters at distances farther than I should probably be shooting. Not to mention all the .20 caliber related upgrades I'd have to make (cleaning rods, jags, reloading equip, etc). Just my .02

:beer:


----------

